# MacBook Pro / Netgear Router = Major Issue. Please help.



## vani14 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am new to the Mac world and am loving it! But I do have a big issue with connecting my MacBook Pro to the internet at my home.  I am a teacher and we just got our Macs re-imaged and now when I bring my Mac home to work at the house, I can no longer get online.  Just last week with the old image I could get on no problem.  

I am able to connect to "wired" internet (that is how I am posting this message)  but when I go for wi-fi I lose it.  I know the router is working because my wife's PC is connected just fine.  

I have attempted some troubleshooting and have been advised that maybe I have the wrong encryption key, and when the Macs were re-imaged something is not compatible, but I am having trouble getting ahold of the IP address and getting access to my router configs.  

Any help would be hugely appreciated as school just started and a faulty internet connection is not ideal.  Thanks alot.


----------



## vani14 (Aug 25, 2010)

If I haven't supplied enought info I definitely can try to shed some more light on the issue.  When I open Network Prefs for AirPort, it says this network has a self assigned IP address and will not be able to connect to the internet.  

Any leads?


----------



## Mi_Mini (Aug 26, 2010)

vani14 said:


> If I haven't supplied enought info I definitely can try to shed some more light on the issue.  When I open Network Prefs for AirPort, it says this network has a self assigned IP address and will not be able to connect to the internet.
> 
> Any leads?


Sounds like you have manually input your settngs and they should be obtained from the 
router


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 26, 2010)

On the home router Mac sure MAC address are not required. Plus on your Mac open System Preferences->Network pane and at the top of the pane use the "Location" to create another custom location (calling it Home or something you want) and then hit the apply button.

Now if you still can't get a wireless signal open System Preferences->Network pane again and in the left hand column highlight the Airport card and hit the - button. Don't panic and manually reboot. Upon the reboot go back into System Preferences->Network pane and click on the + button to re-add your Airport card and hit Apply. Then  reboot again and upon the reboot turn Airport on & join your wireless network.

By the way what wireless signal/encryption is the wireless router running? What wireless router is it that you have?


----------



## vani14 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the responses.  I tried the above and still have the same problem. Shortly after I turn my Mac on, it locates my wi-fi network, signs on for about 15 secs then drops and says "Alert: No internet connection".

After opening Network Preferences>> AirPort   The status when it is on says "AirPort  has the self-assigned IP address 169.254.175.174 and will not be able to connect to the Internet."

The encryption is WEP, the router is a Netgear CG814WG v2.

For some reason, I have not been able to access the router configuration via the IP address...

So far, I haven't made any progress with any trouble shooting,  I continually appreciate your help.  Thanks again.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 26, 2010)

Try a $ symbol right before the security password to see if that works. This is an old OS X trick to join older WEP networks.


----------



## vani14 (Aug 26, 2010)

I tried that and had no luck.  I was told that I should try a different encryption type (WPA2), but I have been unable to access my router settings.  Would anyone have tips for this?  I have tried copy and paste the IP address in the address bar, but for whatever reason that was unsuccessful...


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2010)

Wire into the router's switch via Ethernet. Then open System Preferences->Network and find the router's IP. Put that IP into your favorite browser address window as if you are going to a web address. For the password (if you never set it before) can be found at this blog. This blog also talks about resetting the router sometimes helps older Netgear routers.


----------

